# Partial Tonsillectomy 42826-52????



## Rip (Apr 10, 2012)

Would the code for a partial tonsillectomy be 42826-52???
(pt older than 12)


----------



## jmcpolin (Apr 10, 2012)

Why only partial?  But I would say that modifier would be correct if he only removed part.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Apr 11, 2012)

yes 52 modifier


----------

